# Game #77: Phoenix Suns (50-26) @ Milwaukee Bucks (41-34) - 4/3



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Saturday, 8:30PMEST/6:30PMMT/5:30PMPST
Where: Bradley Center - Milwaukee, WI 
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 109-94 @ Detroit Pistons*












*Phoenix Suns (50-26) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 














* Milwaukee Bucks (41-34)

Starters: 





































PG Brandon Jennings | SG John Salmons | SF Carlos Delfino | PF Luc Richard Mbah a Moute | C Andrew Bogut 
* 





*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Not sure I'm feeling this one. . . . . . I see an upset. :/


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, we started off 0-8 and down 9-2 about midway through 1st qrter,.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We're 7-11 since.

22-18, Bucks up at the end of 1.

Amare 6 pts, 5 rebs


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Amare just killed Bogut's and the Buck's season


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Kinda saw this loss coming see as how it was the end of the road trip and a back-to-back on top of that.


----------

